# Bfm 2000-vii



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 18, 2011)

> Christian baptism is the immersion of a believer in water in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. It is an act of obedience symbolizing the believer's faith in a crucified, buried, and risen Saviour, the believer's death to sin, the burial of the old life, and the resurrection to walk in newness of life in Christ Jesus. It is a testimony to his faith in the final resurrection of the dead. Being a church ordinance, it is prerequisite to the privileges of church membership and to the Lord's Supper.



I was listening to a RB discuss the difference between Credo vs. anabaptist view of baptism. The man mentioned that the credo's view sees baptism as a statement from God to man, but anabaptist view is that baptism is a statement from man to man. 

First would this be a fair statement?

Secondly, does the language of the BFM lean towards an anabaptist view? The WCF and LBC both start with the Christ when describing baptism, but the BFM starts with man and his obedience.

Am I reading into the BFM?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 18, 2011)

I know that the original BFM was based on the New Hampshire Baptist confession, which states;

We believe that Christian Baptism is the immersion in water of a believer,72 into the name of the Father, and Son, and Holy Ghost;73 to show forth, in a solemn and beautiful emblem, our faith in the crucified, buried, and risen Saviour, with its effect in our death to sin and resurrection to a new life;74 that it is prerequisite to the privileges of a Church relation; and to the Lord's Supper,

Sounds like the BFM 2000 is fairly similar, although I am not very familiar with the history of the New Hampshire confession.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 18, 2011)

If the RB was accurate in his description, then the NH confession sounds anabaptist.


----------

